# Garden Lip and C Pillar bar on a b12 pics



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, im a creative person if you dont know me sooo i think about random shit all the time... i decide to go to home depot and buy that gardening vinyl(sp?) strip that seperates your grass from your flowers and so-on... ive seen it done before on 240sx and ae86's and wanted to know how it would look on my ol' sentra...











posite/negative feedback welcome... i wanna know how it looks...


On to the C Pillar bar, if you didnt read my introduction thread i use to own a few different honda's, and parts were interchangable like underwear and i had this bar left over from my car accident and said what the hay and decided to see if it would fit in my latest car...after adjusting it to 3 different heights i figured out that this area is the best to improve handling. I just popped off the caps on the seat belt cover and unscrewed the bolt and walla!



























posite/negative feedback welcome... i wanna know how it looks...


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

not bad, some birghter farther away pics would be nice though


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

sure...i will take some after work...


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

get a 91-94 bumper and put it on then get a s13 front lip and cut it to fit. i did it . but with jdm corners it looks hotter. i got jdm corners.


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

B13 BUMPERS BOLT UP?

im still having trouble taking off the bumper lol


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice, where I can get such a C pillar bar?


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

B12Beater said:


> B13 BUMPERS BOLT UP?
> 
> im still having trouble taking off the bumper lol


almost but i used self-tapping screws.the old bumper is a pain in the ass to take off.good luck with the rusty bolts too


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

sunny ca18de said:


> Nice, where I can get such a C pillar bar?


just look up on ebay most are universal mine just happened to come from an integra...lol


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, I've got one from a 200sx S13


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

mr. beater im curious to know if you can show us a pic how you bolted it up to your bumper cuz it does look kind of kool. tell you the truth it looks better than my b13 bumper and 240 lip all chopped up..


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

sure i will take pics in a bit... not really that difficult, i got some black screws and drilled them into the lower part of the bumper and used a lighter with a big flame to kinda mold it(when it heats up you can strech it a little) its a good rough look...thanks!


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

i cut the top part off of the lip and screwed it on...


----------



## oldschoolricer (Oct 3, 2007)

hey was sup b12beater. nice to know that there's peple in the I.E hooking up b12's i had a couple in the last few yrs i have a couple of rare stuff for the b12 like jdm amber coners i hade a roll cage and i have a carbon fiver dash kit and also i have a e15et motor that my buddy is trying to sell i live in victorville now i used to live in fontana. but any ways i would like to check out your b12 im trying to get one as a daily and do a ga16de or ca18de swap i have a 94 mazda protege turbo so i need a daily. man i would really love to check out your ride.


----------



## oldschoolricer (Oct 3, 2007)

oldschoolricer said:


> hey was sup b12beater. nice to know that there's peple in the I.E hooking up b12's i had a couple in the last few yrs i have a couple of rare stuff for the b12 like jdm amber coners i hade a roll cage and i have a carbon fiver dash kit and also i have a e15et motor that my buddy is trying to sell i live in victorville now i used to live in fontana. but any ways i would like to check out your b12 im trying to get one as a daily and do a ga16de or ca18de swap i have a 94 mazda protege turbo so i need a daily. man i would really love to check out your ride.


i forgot to add that i have an nismo euro cam for the e-series motor's


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

hey what year was that integra???


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

it was for the dc2 chassis (94-01?) also for 92-95 civic eg


yeah when i change my axle i might come down there...going to a friends house off 395 bishop adlanto


----------



## oldschoolricer (Oct 3, 2007)

thats cool bro i live off the 395 in adelanto also hit me up when you want to hang out


----------



## RedSentra (Oct 28, 2007)

for some gardening supplies that looks pretty darn good you notice any difference with that bar ???


----------



## B12Beater (Sep 25, 2007)

a little lees body roll which is always good..


i think im trading in my sentra  hoping to get500 to 1k trade-in value on saturday...so if anyone wants to buy it before this weekend for 1000OBO!!!!!

let me know please 



9097059636

redlands, cali


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

HEY 'OLDSCHOOLRICER'

About that E15ET Engine that your 'buddy' is trying to sell. That wouldn't happen to be the same E15ET that I bought from you for $330 that you never made good on, just kept my money.

Same with the cams. Don't trust this prick. He took my money, he'll take yours too.

*So, Danny boy, What's your side of the story, huh? Just going to ignore me like you've been doing? How about giving me my money back?*


----------

